# Good help is hard to find...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Luckily, I found some.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to see you got set up. How are they shooting for you? I have several thousand .223 and 9mm to be sized can you quote me a price and turn around date??


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Unbelievable! Great video Chris, one for the family archives, though I didn't think you were allowed to use child labour in resizing factories anymore I'm sure some of her school show and maybe not tell projects will be very very interesting in coming years?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Love it! My little girl, well used to be little girl, would help me for hours. I think about it every time I sit down at my bench. Cherish it while you can Chris, it goes by way too fast.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes enjoy and when she is old enough to date....she can be the one to say, do not worry about my dad...worry about me.


----------

